# hald abgeschossen [solved]

## raven88

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin ja so ein DAU.

Ich wollte ein komplettes System-update machen. Das ging allerdings nicht weil ich von irgendwas (ich glaube dbus) eine sehr alte Version hatte (muesste 0.6 gewesen sein). Die Fehlermeldung lautete das Version 0.91 Version 1.02 blockiert.

Ohne gross drueber nachzudenken habe ich das alte Paket unmerged und das neue installiert.

Nun konnte ich unter gnome weder Konsole, Texteditor noch Systemmonitor starten.

Nach einem Neustart stellte sich dann heraus, das hald eine Bibliothek nicht finden kann: libdbus

Kurzerhand hal nochmal emerged und die Fehlermeldung war weg, aber hal immer noch nicht gestartet.

Wenn mir irgendjemand sagen kann, wie ich das wieder in Ordnung kriege waer ich sehr dankbar...Last edited by raven88 on Sat Jan 27, 2007 8:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## anello

revdep-rebuild schon gemacht?

----------

## raven88

Danke erst mal, es scheint zu helfen.

revdep-rebiuld läuft jetzt - hat mir eine Riesenliste ausgespuckt, wo überall die Libary fehlte.

44 Pakete müssen neu kompiliert werden. 

emerge wird mit --oneshot ausgeführt. Werden die Pakete beim nächsten update noch mitinstalliert?

----------

## Attila

Hiho,

Jau, das mit dem "--oneshot" ist schon richtig!

Gentoo unterscheidet zwischen Packeten die man direkt installiert (z.B. emerge mplayer) und Packeten die notwendiger weise mit installiert werden. So werden beim mplayer div. andere Packe installiert, welche wenn man mplayer nicht mehr haben möchte ja möglicherweise auch deinstallieren kann (darf halt kein anderes Packet eine abhängigkeit von haben). 

Solche Packete ohne abhängigkeit kannst du mit "emerge -p --depclean" herrausfinden und wenn du das "-p" weglässt auch löschen. Solltest du aber vorsichtig mit sein. Ich schicke immer ein "emerge -u --deep world" sowie ein "revdep-rebuild" hinterher. Und hab damit mein System immer am Leben halten - früher hatte ich schonmal das ein Packet was beim depclean rausgeworfen wurde, beim "-u --deep world" wieder installiert wurde - hab ich jetzt aber schon eine ganze weile nicht mehr beobachtet.

  Atti

----------

## franzf

Hi

 *Attila wrote:*   

> Solche Packete ohne abhängigkeit kannst du mit "emerge -p --depclean" herrausfinden und wenn du das "-p" weglässt auch löschen. Solltest du aber vorsichtig mit sein. Ich schicke immer ein "emerge -u --deep world" sowie ein "revdep-rebuild" hinterher.

 

Wie die Meldung so schön sagt, wenn man depclean startet (neben dem WARNING can break your system), sollte man unbedingt VOR dem depclean das emerge -uDN world machen! Dass es danach auch nicht schadet bleibt unbestritten.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## raven88

Unter den Paketen die neukompiliert werden waren gnome und audacious dabei. Wenn ich emerge -uDN world ausfuehre, werden diese trotz --oneshot geupdatet?

Ich hab die Option so verstanden, dass ein Paket einmal installiert wird und danach nicht mehr erneuert. (Im ALSA-Handbuch bei Installation der Audiotreiber, war es so beschrieben)

----------

## nikaya

 *raven88 wrote:*   

> Unter den Paketen die neukompiliert werden waren gnome und audacious dabei. Wenn ich emerge -uDN world ausfuehre, werden diese trotz --oneshot geupdatet?
> 
> 

 

Ja.Sie bleiben im World-File drin und werden dadurch beim Update berücksichtigt.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Doe John wrote:*   

>  *raven88 wrote:*   Unter den Paketen die neukompiliert werden waren gnome und audacious dabei. Wenn ich emerge -uDN world ausfuehre, werden diese trotz --oneshot geupdatet?
> 
>  
> 
> Ja.Sie bleiben im World-File drin und werden dadurch beim Update berücksichtigt.

 

Sure? Ich dachte -1 fügt sie nicht in die World Datei.

Also nützlich bei Paketen, die als Abhängigkeiten installiert worden sind, denn die werden dann durch depclen gefunden, wenn das HauptPaktet nicht mehr da ist.

Tobi

----------

## nikaya

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *Doe John wrote:*    *raven88 wrote:*   Unter den Paketen die neukompiliert werden waren gnome und audacious dabei. Wenn ich emerge -uDN world ausfuehre, werden diese trotz --oneshot geupdatet?
> 
>  
> 
> Ja.Sie bleiben im World-File drin und werden dadurch beim Update berücksichtigt. 
> ...

 

Aber wenn sie schon in world drin sind kann man sie auch mit -1 installieren.Nur bei neuinstallierten Paketen werden sie dann imho nicht ins world-file eingetragen.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Doe John wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*    *Doe John wrote:*    *raven88 wrote:*   Unter den Paketen die neukompiliert werden waren gnome und audacious dabei. Wenn ich emerge -uDN world ausfuehre, werden diese trotz --oneshot geupdatet?
> 
>  
> 
> Ja.Sie bleiben im World-File drin und werden dadurch beim Update berücksichtigt. 
> ...

 

Wenn sie schon drin sind, kannst du -1 auch weglassen, denn sie werden ja nicht doppelt eingetragen.  :Smile: 

Mit der anderen Aussage hast du recht.

Tobi

----------

## nikaya

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn sie schon drin sind, kannst du -1 auch weglassen, denn sie werden ja nicht doppelt eingetragen. 
> 
> 

 

Es ging ja auch um revdep-rebuild welches standardmäßig alles mit -1 baut,eben aus dem Grund dass nichts neu installiert wird sondern nur neu gebaut und es daher wohl nicht im worldfile schaut.Würde revdep-rebuild es nicht mit -1 bauen würden alle Pakete im worldfile landen.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Doe John wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   
> 
> Wenn sie schon drin sind, kannst du -1 auch weglassen, denn sie werden ja nicht doppelt eingetragen. 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Richtig  :Smile:  Dann haben wir uns ja verstanden  :Smile: 

----------

## raven88

Ein herzliches Dankeschön euch allen.

Ich habe schon gedacht, dass ich nochmal von vorne anfangen kann.

Es funktioniert alles wieder so wie ich es gewohnt bin. (nich wie es soll   :Very Happy:   )

mfg raven

----------

